# Best self-leveling/spray on clear coat for createx



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Currently using the "dick nite" clear coat and brushing it on. Just wondering if there was a better spray on version to make my life easier. using createx paint over blades/cranks and spoons. Thanks


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

I use model master enamel high gloss you can bye it by the bottle or spray can I get it off testors model web site. Its good stuff it makes it look like its wet all the time an I use a hair drier to heat the blades up so it bakes on a little.


----------

